

Loudness war - morphics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war

======
k__
Been there, haha.

When I made music with a friend and we were mastering the stuff we recorded,
we always ended up with a too high loudness, but it really felt like the
"quality" was getting better when doing this. Only when we listened to the
stuff at home again in comparsion to professional mixed music, we recognized
our false assumptions.

